# Cách cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng đơn giản hiệu quả tại nhà



## Megao8918 (26/3/19)

Cách cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng đơn giản hiệu quả tại nhà là cụm từ khóa mà rất nhiều nam giới quan tâm. Thế nhưng, có rất nhiều cách cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng chưa đem lại hiệu quả cao; bởi hầu hết chưa xác định được chính xác nguyên nhân do đâu. Bài viết sau đây sẽ cho các bạn biết nguyên nhân khiến tinh trùng nam giới dần bị yếu; và cách cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng đơn giản đem lại hiệu quả cao nhất.

*Cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng là nỗi lo chung của rất nhiều nam giới*
Vô sinh là căn bệnh chung của cả nam và nữ. Trong đó tỷ lệ vô sinh nam đang ngày càng gia tăng. Ngoài các căn bệnh liên quan đến hệ sinh sản ở nam giới; nguyên nhân chủ yếu dẫn tới vô sinh hiếm muộn ở nam giới là do chất lượng và số lượng tinh trùng kém.






_Tỷ lệ vô sinh nam đang ngày càng gia tăng; vì vậy giải pháp cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng đang rất được quan tâm_​
Một người bình thường sản xuất mỗi ngày từ 70-150 triệu tinh trùng. Mỗi lần xuất tinh có khoảng 200 – 300 triệu tinh trùng. Nếu trong 1ml tinh dịch đậm độ tinh trùng dưới 20 triệu tinh trùng thì khả năng thụ thai giảm. Ngoài ra, mức độ di động, hình thái, cấu trúc của tinh trùng cũng quyết định khả năng sinh sản của một người đàn ông. Chất lượng tinh trùng yếu có thể nhận biết qua màu sắc, độ sánh của tinh dịch. Nhưng cách nhận biết rõ nhất, chính xác nhất là xét nghiệm tinh dịch đồ. Tinh trùng yếu hay khỏe mạnh phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố như: di truyền, chế độ sinh hoạt, chế độ ăn uống…

*Nguyên nhân khiến tinh trùng dần yếu đi ở nam giới*
Tinh trùng yếu do rất nhiều nguyên nhân khác nhau như: chế độ sinh hoạt không khoa học, không tập luyện hoặc rèn luyện quá sức, chế độ sinh hoạt ăn uống không lành mạnh (lạm dụng rượu bia, thuốc lá, các chất kích thích….); hoặc có thể do những căng thẳng, stress công việc gây nên… Việc xác định đúng được nguyên nhân sớm sẽ giúp nam giới chủ động hơn trong việc phòng chống, điều trị cũng như _cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng tốt hơn_.

*Một số nguyên nhân chính khiến tinh trùng dần yếu đi như:*

Uống nhiều rượu bia, chất kích thích: Rượu bia, chất kích thích làm giảm mức Testosterone (hormone sinh dục nam giới); từ đó làm giảm số lượng và chất lượng tinh trùng. Rất nhiều nam giới hàng ngày vẫn làm dụng rượu bia; và đây chính là nguyên nhân nam giới vô sinh hiếm muộn ngày càng gia tăng.
Chế độ sinh hoạt: Căng thẳng, áp lực công việc ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến quá trình sản sinh Testosterone. Thêm vào đó, chế độ sinh hoạt, nghỉ ngơi không khoa học, không rèn luyện sức khỏe khiến lượng Testosterone giảm sút, tác động trực tiếp đến chất lượng và số lượng tinh trùng.
Các bệnh tuyến tiền liệt: Nguyên nhân không nhỏ khiến các quý ông vô sinh đó là tác hại của các bệnh tuyến tiền liệt như ung thư tuyến tiền liệt; hoặc thường gặp nhất là viêm tuyến tiền liệt. Các bệnh tuyến tiền liệt ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến quá trình sản sinh tinh trùng và khả năng di chuyển của tinh trùng.
Việc xác định đúng nguyên nhân khiến tinh trùng dần yếu đi giúp nam giới chủ động hơn trong việc phòng chống và điều trị. Tuy nhiên, hiện nay có rất nhiều sản phẩm được phát triển nhờ công nghệ khoa học tiên tiến được cho là cách cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng đơn giản đem lại hiệu quả cao.

*Giải pháp giúp cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng hiệu quả*
Cụ thể, số lượng và chất lượng tinh trùng ở nam giới chịu sự chi phối mạnh mẽ của Testosterone. Thạc sĩ, Bác sĩ Nguyễn Lê Thuận, ĐH Y khoa Phạm Ngọc Thạch khẳng định, hơn 90% trường hợp tinh trùng yếu, ít dẫn đến vô sinh, hiếm muộn ở nam giới có liên quan mật thiết đến tình trạng suy giảm hormone này. Một trong những vai trò chính của Testosterone là quyết định sự hình thành và phát triển của tinh trùng. Bằng cách tác động trực tiếp vào Sertoli – tế bào điều phối quá trình sinh tinh. Do đó, nếu nam giới thiếu hụt Testosterone thì tế bào Sertoli cũng sẽ hạn chế sản sinh tinh trùng; hoặc tinh trùng yếu do dị tật.
Trong nỗ lực chăm sóc sức khỏe sinh lý, sinh sản nam giới, rất nhiều công trình nghiên cứu chuyên sâu về Testosterone đã chỉ ra rằng: Khi nồng độ Testosterone nội sinh được duy trì ổn định, nội lực nam giới sẽ được cải thiện nhiều mặt. Trong đó, có tăng cường sản sinh tinh trùng, cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng lẫn số lượng; và phòng tránh các bệnh tuyến tiền liệt.

*Các cách cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng đơn giản hiệu quả tại nhà*
Rèn luyện sức khỏe: Nghiên cứu khoa học đã chỉ ra quá gầy hay quá béo đều làm giảm nồng độ Testosterone. Vì vậy, nên tập thể dục ở mức độ vừa phải, phù hợp với thể trạng của chính mình.
Tránh xa rượu bia, chất kích thích: Rượu, bia, chất kích thích là tác nhân trực tiếp làm suy giảm Testosterone. Theo các nghiên cứu, cứ 5 đơn vị chất cồn có thể làm thay đổi loại hormone này; đồng thời làm suy giảm chất lượng tinh trùng thường gặp ở các bạn trẻ. Bên cạnh đó, rượu bia còn làm thay đổi cấu trúc hay hình dạng của tinh trùng; một trong những khiếm khuyết gây vô sinh nam.

Giảm tải căng thẳng, stress: Nếu tâm trí bị căng thẳng, tất cả các chức năng của cơ thể sẽ bị ảnh hưởng. Căng thẳng làm chậm quá trình sản sinh Testosterone; hay thường gặp nhất là rối loạn hormone sinh dục. Điều này ảnh hưởng đến các _chức năng sinh lý nam giới_ và đặc biệt là tinh trùng.
Chế độ ăn uống: Bổ sung các thực phẩm giàu kẽm và khoáng chất là giải pháp đơn giản đem lại hiệu quả cao. Có thể kể đến một số món ăn như: Hàu, tôm, cá biển, các loại hải sản, thịt bò, thịt dê… Đặc biệt với Hàu, thịt Hàu chứa hàm lượng kẽm cao (100mg Hàu có chứa tới 47,8mg Kẽm; gấp 9 lần lượng Kẽm có trong 100mg thịt và 60 lần đối với 100mg cá tươi); và phong phú nguồn khoáng chất. Có thể thêm Hàu vào thực đơn hàng ngày bằng các cách chế biến đơn giản. Tuy nhiên, cơ thể con người hấp thụ Hàu tốt nhất dưới dạng vi chất. Vi chất dinh dưỡng thường thấy trong các sản phẩm thực phẩm chức năng được chiết xuất từ Hàu với hàm lượng cao và dễ dàng hấp thụ.

*Sản phẩm tiên phong trong việc cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng *

HÀU OYSTER MAN – Giải Pháp Cải Thiện Chất Lượng Tinh Trùng Đơn Giản Hiệu Quả





_Hàu Oyster Man – sản phẩm tiên phong giúp tăng cường sinh lý nam giới, cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng_​
_Oyster Man_ với thành phần chính là các vi chất dinh dưỡng trong thịt Hàu. Hàu được cho là “Thực Phẩm Vàng” giúp _tăng cường sinh lý nam giới_, cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng. Ngoài ra, Hàu còn giúp ngăn ngừa các bệnh tuyến tiền liệt. Bởi các tinh chất trong thịt Hàu chứa hàm lượng kẽm cao và các khoáng chất rất cần thiết cho quá trình sản sinh hormone sinh dục nam(Testosterone).
Oyster Man là sản phẩm tiên phong trong việc cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng; nhờ công dụng tăng cường Testosterone nội sinh cho cơ thể, thúc đẩy quá trình sinh tinh. Bên cạnh đó còn giúp người dùng ngăn ngừa các bệnh tuyến tiền liệt. Oyster Man được khách hàng quan tâm với khả năng vượt trội; và giá thành hợp lý hơn cho người dùng Việt.
Cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng là cần thiết để tăng khả năng thụ thai và giúp đời sống vợ chồng tốt hơn. Hy vọng qua bài viết này các bạn sẽ hiểu rõ nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng tinh trùng yếu và chủ động trong việc phòng tránh và điều trị. Cách tốt nhất 3T Group khuyên dùng với sản phẩm Oyster Man, tham khảo chi tiết ngay các bạn nha.


----------

